# Hi everybody



## texasgirl (Mar 16, 2007)

I know I haven't been posting much at all but I have been in a really dark place for the past several weeks.  With the help of my doctors and my meds, I am finally feeling better.  I changed jobs and my old tyrant boss is relatively out of the picture, and even though with my new job I have a lot more travel, it has been a really positive change.  And I learned something new about myself - that I need to work on better coping skills for dealing with people like my boss.  No matter what I did, it was really hard to separate even his face from the faces of some people in my past who were abusive.  And I finally ended up psychotic over it.  Not sure how I'm going to work on it, just that I have to.  

I have been trying to keep up here and I missed being so far away in my head from all of you.  :hug: 

TG


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 16, 2007)

I believe you are such a strong and wonderful person. You will find those coping skills you need with the help of your doctors.

Lots of :hug: :hug: 

It's good to see you post this.


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 16, 2007)

i hope things get a little easier for you soon, tg  tough times, but i know you can get through them. thanks for posting and letting us know how you are. oh and don't worry about keeping up with the forum. first priority is yourself and your health, both mental and physical!


----------



## Halo (Mar 16, 2007)

Texasgirl,

I am glad to hear that with the help of your doctor and the meds that you are feeling better   As Ladybug said, don't worry about the forum as we are always here for you when you are ready and able but the most important thing is definitely to take care of yourself and make you the first priority.

Take care
:hug: :hug:


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks everyone.  I will try to be here for yall too.  You mean a lot to me and it helps just to know everyone's there.  I often imagine a time when we could all sit down for a cup of coffee together!

:grouphug: 

TG


----------



## Halo (Mar 16, 2007)

Texasgirl,

You have been for many people before and will be again when you are able to.  You mean a lot to us as well so remember that we are here for you anytime you need us.

Take care
:hug:


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 16, 2007)

you know I just try to stay in a small space so that there isn't so much noise.  I get so scared about what is going on around me that I try to shut down the outside world but it's inside me too so that doesn't work.  When you live where there are so many people it seems so big.  And what is sad to me is that I used to love all the commotion of the city.  In truth I try to think that this will end soon but I am beginning to doubt it.  I am some better from the medicine but then I start sliding back.  I went to my therapist last night but then found out that I had the time wrong.  He saw me for a few minutes since he is a nice man but he had other patients.  I had to take the train which is very loud and then had to go home so I started crying but it was my fault for messing up the time.  Time is messed up for me right now period.  But I am able to talk to my kids more which is better.  And my husband.  It was hurting to try to track what he was saying because he likes to tell long stories and I don't want to be rude to him but I can't hang on to his words that long.  Sleep is better now so maybe things are better.  Just wanted to try to describe what's going on and I'm sorry for such a long post.

TG


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 16, 2007)

you haven't been on the medicine for that long, have you tg? only about a week or two? you may need to give it a bit more time. i know every day seems like an eternity though while you wait


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 16, 2007)

2 weeks and they had to change it so 5 days.


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 16, 2007)

just hang in there. that's 5 days less you have to wait before you start to improve. each day that goes by is a milestone. :hug:


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 16, 2007)

they had to change it because it was too hard to go to work since the other was making me too tired.  I will hang in there.  thank you. :hug:


----------

